# My New Smoker



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I bought this up Friday and cooked some ribs on it yesterday. 

Works great for my purposes!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

That's pretty cool. What's it look like on the inside?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Here is the stock photo.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Those are very interesting to me. If they were bigger, they remind me a little of the Jerky Boxes my grandfathers use to make for venison jerky.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought mine 3 weeks ago and was about to start the exact same post. I've cooked 2 butts, a brisket, ribs, and smoked 5 blocks of different cheeses. It keeps heat well and adjusts well with opening and closing the bottom vent. I use the minion method for my charcoal and wood chunks. It keeps the heat and you don't even have to add wood or charcoal. Really good buy for only $150


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I highly recommend getting a Weber 10.5" grate for the firebowl. It keeps the ashes from smothering themselves out. I also installed the door handle upside down so I don't have to bend over to open it. The next thing I think I'm going to do is get some gasket material for the door.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

CroakerChoker said:


> I highly recommend getting a Weber 10.5" grate for the firebowl. It keeps the ashes from smothering themselves out. I also installed the door handle upside down so I don't have to bend over to open it. The next thing I think I'm going to do is get some gasket material for the door.


Do you build your fire on top of the grate?


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, the grate fits into the fire bowl about an inch or two off the bottom of it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

CroakerChoker said:


> Yeah, the grate fits into the fire bowl about an inch or two off the bottom of it.


Thanks!


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I found the grate at the Ace Hardware in Kingwood but I'm sure online would be easy too.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i got one just a little bigger and burn box


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

*That's some good looking cue my friend! Good jo*b.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

K Man said:


> *That's some good looking cue my friend! Good jo*b.


Thanks. 2 whole hog hind quarters. ..they were good!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Online description says "heavy duty"...

Are they decently thick?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

John Redcorn said:


> Online description says "heavy duty"...
> 
> Are they decently thick?


I would say 1/8 of an inch, maybe 3/16 of an inch.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------

